
Uber’s Credit Card Is Bankrupting Restaurants… and It’s All Your Fault - mooreds
https://blog.producthunt.com/ubers-credit-card-is-bankrupting-restaurants-and-it-s-all-your-fault-af76ea9ca46d
======
masonic
Even by Medium/ProductHunt standards, this is clickbait BS to the max.

It conflates the credit card with unrelated Uber expansionism and blames the
former for all adverse effects, real and imagined... and _then_ has the _gall_
to _recommend it anyway_ :

    
    
      What happens now? Should I use the card?  In short, yes.

